# Getting a good mobile phone package ?



## muthu (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post. I'v got OZ PR in Jan 2010 and I'll be in OZ in few weeks time, so I was just browsing the net for a good mobile phone package in OZ which I need to get once i come there.

I'v seen lot of attractive mobile phone offers on the net eg: FREE Nokia E71 mobile for 2 year contract/ Caps 29 ect.

My question is that whether I can get one of those post-paid packages once I get down to OZ? Or else do I have to wait till I get a job and find my own house? 

In the first few months (till I find a job) I'll be staying with one of my friends place so I do not have any billing proves ect to show other than my passport. Is there any particular documents I should bring when I come to OZ which will make things easy to get a Post-paid phone package?

What are my options other than going for a pre-paid package? Can someone please help me on this? 

Thanks!
Muthu


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

muthu said:


> Hi, this is my first post. I'v got OZ PR in Jan 2010 and I'll be in OZ in few weeks time, so I was just browsing the net for a good mobile phone package in OZ which I need to get once i come there.
> 
> I'v seen lot of attractive mobile phone offers on the net eg: FREE Nokia E71 mobile for 2 year contract/ Caps 29 ect.
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure just what criteria the phone companies use in regard to assessing new customers, there always being some pretty liberal offers out there.
You could see how you go getting a post paid package and if No go, then just see about cheapest prepaid deals which include a phone at a cheap enough price if you go for something basic enough.
The prepaid may also be locked to a network and a fee to be paid to get it unlocked but you can go online and search for unlock codes if you have found something cheaper - Revtel having a cheap service via Vodafone as a carrier.

You could also probably find plenty of secondhand phones available too.


----------

